# New ASPC/ AMHR Filly



## Just Us N Texas (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks to Leah Johnson, we have a new 4 month old filly. She is a sorrel pinto named WA-FULL PAR CHUBBS. She is by Lust's Par Excellence and out of Wa-Full TP'S Pill. This little girl was not offered for sale in their sale this past month, but was retained for the grandson to show at the Nebraska State Fair.

Leah knew we were looking for a new filly, called us, sent a picture on the phone, and we said yep, bring her here! She is only 26 inches tall, so who knows, she may hardship into AMHA. Doubtful though, her sire is 35 inches and her dam is 37.50. Oh, and did I mention her top side is all Arenosa? Leah done good!

I know you'd like to see pictures, and I would like to post them, but day before yesterday, old computer bit the dust, and got this new one yesterday. I have not learned to use the photo program yet, and can barely type on it. I got a laptop, and the keyboard is slightly off kilter to me. Not used to having so much of my wrist on the keyboard! It's been said it is hard to teach an old dog new tricks!


----------



## minih (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pictures when you learn how to get them here!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Oct 2, 2009)

Okay, so I want everyone to see her, and can't get it all together. You can go to www.doubletroublefarm.com and look under Latest Arrivals and see both the new ASPC/AMHR horses we are adding to our show string. The girls were nice enough to add them to their website!


----------



## minih (Oct 2, 2009)

Here you go!!!


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Terri. Are you going to be in Sulphur Springs tomorrow? We plan on going, and of course taking Petie with us.


----------



## minih (Oct 2, 2009)

No, we won't be going. We have way too many things to do around here getting ready for winter and we signed up for a show next weekend not too far from here.


----------



## hairicane (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats they are all neat!


----------

